# Burgers help



## Sixto713 (Mar 31, 2011)

Need instructions and recipe on homemade burgers. Help.


----------



## dbarham (Aug 13, 2005)

Ground beef and a couple raw eggs and some lawrys mix together.


----------



## tinman (Apr 13, 2005)

*Burgers*

Just be sure to use 80/20 ground meat! All the rest of the ingrediants are strictly a matter of preference and taste.


----------



## Rubberback (Sep 9, 2008)

Swiss cheese & mushrooms.


----------



## w_r_ranch (Jan 14, 2005)

Simple, buy a brisket, cube it up & then grind it (including the fat) 2 times through a medium plate. Form your burgers, freeze them for 6 hours & vacuum pack. They will end up very close to 80/20.

Also, never season them until you're ready to cook them. Dead simple... :dance:


----------



## Captain Dave (Jul 19, 2006)

^^^^ Dang, Even have the paper to boot. Well played... .^^^^^

Impressive Well worth the effort . 

How many approx 6 oz burgers will you get out of a 10 # Brisket ? 18 pictured 

6 oz burger makes 2.6 in a pound .... 26 ?


----------



## w_r_ranch (Jan 14, 2005)

Usually around 35 per brisket. I like to make them 6 ounces so they are 1/3 pounders after grilling, which fits my homemade buns pretty well (I prefer a certain 'meat to bun' ratio).

Two other 'pluses' of grinding a fresh brisket (not cryo-packed) is I don't like paying $4+/lb for water & when cooked, there is a lot less shrinkage. Many people don't realize that even store bought hamburger contains a significant amount of added water (which is a rip off).


----------



## glenbo (Apr 9, 2010)

What kind of scale is that, Ranch? Does it measure down to less than 1 gram, or only in 1 gram increments?


----------



## w_r_ranch (Jan 14, 2005)

Glen, it will measure down to a gram (nothing increment below that).

It was originally purchased when I was leaning to make various artisan breads, but has since become indispensable around our kitchen...

 *EatSmart Precision Elite Digital Kitchen Scale (Silver)*


Professional food scale - Extra large lighted display and stainless steel platform
Max weight 15lbs; Displays ounces/lbs/grams/kgs; *Graduation .05 oz / 1 gram*
Includes FREE EatSmart Calorie Factors guide - Portion control and calorie counting made easy!
Tare feature eliminates the weight of a plate; 3 Minute Auto-Shutoff lets you prepare ingredients while maintaining battery life
4 AAA batteries included; 100% EatSmart Guaranteed Satisfaction


----------



## Jawbreaker (Feb 20, 2007)

Lots of good info here,especially using the 80-20 percent ratio,or "ground chuck"as the ratio is also called.Although it could happen,having been in the meat business in Houston for 30+years,i have never added water to any ground beef,first,it is against the law,second,any place where i worked if it was done the person doing it would be fired on the spot,and if a market manager approved of this he would not be a market manager for long.


----------



## w_r_ranch (Jan 14, 2005)

Jawbreaker said:


> Although it could happen,having been in the meat business in Houston for 30+years,i have never added water to any ground beef,first,it is against the law,second,any place where i worked if it was done the person doing it would be fired on the spot,and if a market manager approved of this he would not be a market manager for long.


I was being 'nice' calling it added water... Would you prefer that I called it "*lean finely textured beef*" (*LFTB*), *"finely textured beef*" or *"boneless lean beef trimmings*" (*BLBT*) instead???

The fact remains is that these 'by-products' are produced by a process that uses ammonium hydroxide (ammonia *mixed with water*) before being mixed with ground beef & that US beef can contain up to 15 percent of the product & can be still be labeled as '100% ground beef'... under the law.

*'Pink slime' is back and headed for your burger - Aug. 13, 2014

*
If you grind your own from fresh meat, you can the be assured of what you're getting. Just say'in.


----------



## glenbo (Apr 9, 2010)

Thanks for the info, that's the one I thought it was. I was looking at them on Amazon last night, just ordered that one and will have it Wednesday.


----------



## Jawbreaker (Feb 20, 2007)

Again Mr Ranch,if you take a steak,brisket,or any other cut,you grind it,you then have "burger"......the only chemicals in ANY meat dept. i have EVER worked in,"and there have been a lot in the Houston area in my 30 + years,were only approved chemicals for cleaning equipment,and sanitizers....Never have i even seen the so called "pink slime" that you mentioned,although i am sure it exists.The only ingredients used in any ground beef being made at the store level has been beef trimmings,also smaller cuts of beef such as sirloin tip,"ground sirloin,"bottom round,"ground round",beef chuck,"ground chuck,etc.But Mr Ranch,you are correct in saying by grinding your own you are assured of what you are getting,Have a good day.


----------



## peckerwood (Jun 9, 2012)

I worked in a Affiliated Food meat market years ago,and I don't want to talk about what we put in ground meat,and all legal.


----------



## the hook (Aug 8, 2011)

You want GOOD burgers, buy good meat, not the store packed or packaged 
'ground beef'....Mkt will grind up whatever you want, be it chuck, sirloin or filet mignon....even add some pork 'if' need be...imo, world o difference..

http://amazingribs.com/recipes/hamburgers/zen_of_hamburgers.html


----------



## Red3Fish (Jun 4, 2004)

The only thing I can add, is I only season with garlic salt and black pepper. Cook hot and fast over charcoal or wood coal fire. You want it kind of flaring up. Take them off just before you think they are ready, if you want med rare....they will still cook a min. longer off the fire. 

Might have to move them around on the grill, if you have a too hot spot. 

Later
R3F


----------



## 9horns (Nov 10, 2010)

1 lb. hamburger meat, 1 lb. of breakfast sausage (Jimmy Dean Hot) is what i use any will work, mix together, add Steak Seasoning, Egg and a Chopped Onion. SMOKE on grill for approx 1 1/2- 2 hours at 250 degrees.


----------



## smokey4 (Feb 3, 2007)

*world's best hamburgers*

I use ground chuck or ground round or something like that.
I use a Tupperware brand "ground meat masher"
chop up several green onions - tops and all
put 1/4 inch layer of ground meat in "masher" add several spoon fulls of
green onions - add 1/4 inch of ground meat on top of this and mash down
hard with top portion of "masher". Sometimes these layers are 3/8" rather than 1/4" and that is just fine. Take mashed patty out, salt and pepper both sides - put on a plate - mash a depression in top making sure depression does not go thru bottom of patty. Put this on grill - fill depression with Salad
Dressing - cook for desired length of time and flip burger over - pour Worcestershire Sauce over this side and finish cooking. I like mine rare and the juices running down my arms when eating them......


----------



## peckerwood (Jun 9, 2012)

The Jimmy Deans sausage mixed in sounds like something I'm going to try!


----------



## czechmark2 (Jul 15, 2009)

*Perfect Patties*

Hey w r ranch, What did you use to make the patties? Those look great!


----------



## Part Timer (Jul 2, 2012)

peckerwood said:


> The Jimmy Deans sausage mixed in sounds like something I'm going to try!


He has it right. Its very good. We do them this way a lot also. We do a ratio of 1lb of hamb. to 1/2lb of sausage though. Make the burgers bigger than you want though because they do shrink a lot with that sausage in there.


----------



## w_r_ranch (Jan 14, 2005)

czechmark2 said:


> Hey w r ranch, What did you use to make the patties? Those look great!


Weston Burger Express Hamburger Press

It also works great for sausage patties & crab cakes. Adjustable patty thickness from less than 1/4" to 1 1/2". Patty diameter 4 1/2".


----------



## Knots (Jul 15, 2012)

*Burgers (deer)*

Typically I used straight ground deer meat with a 5% beef tallow mix since I don't think the extra fat content adds much flavor.

1lb of deer or BEEF
1 egg
APPOX 1/2 cup of bread crumbs
Appox 1/2 cup of Romano or Parmesan cheese (what ever is in the frig)

(I just add these to items until the meat is binding together good and does not look wet I hardly measure anything when cooking...)

Season to taste; example
Texjoy, cumin, and typically a little Worcestershire

if you feeling really fancy you can grind up some good quality smoked bacon and finely chop up some onion and garlic.

Mix in a big bowl then make patties

Grill it to medium or so and I doubt if anyone will guess it is deer, I have done this with people that don't like "bucks, because there gamey" and they could never tell. They just scarfed them down

I am sure there are some pretty good deer burger receipts here... anyone else


----------



## Leo (May 21, 2004)

smokey4 said:


> I use ground chuck or ground round or something like that.
> I use a Tupperware brand "ground meat masher"
> chop up several green onions - tops and all
> put 1/4 inch layer of ground meat in "masher" add several spoon fulls of
> ...


Sounds more like meatloaf but I love meatloaf


----------



## stdreb27 (Aug 15, 2011)

Sixto713 said:


> Need instructions and recipe on homemade burgers. Help.


The trick to burgers is 70-30.

Salt pepper a bit of garlic powder a touch of chile like ancho or paprika.

I usually make 1/3 lb patties. Flatten them way out. Like 7 inches across. the middle thinner than the outside. The meat will shrink and even out:

I like to cook em really hot.

Pull it a hair passed medium.


----------



## Lsube0555 (Dec 10, 2012)

eggs are for meatloaf!


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 7, 2008)

*burgers*



Lsube0555 said:


> eggs are for meatloaf!


 Stay away from egg,bread crumbs not a meatloaf sandwich.

This is my recipe

2lb ground chuck 80/20 
1/2 cup stick butter at room temp
1/4 cup chopped green onion white part
1 clove garlic chopped
2 tbsp A-1 steak sauce
1 tbsp Worcestershire sauce
1tsp liquid smoke
1 tsp la. hot sauce
4 tsp ground black pepper
1 1/2 tsp seasoned salt

Put beef in large bowl and put in freezer.

Mix all ingredients to create a seasoned butter, put about 4 tsp aside for the buns
mix remaining seasoned butter with cold beef and form into four patties and grill

when burgers are almost done butter the buns with remaining seasoned butter and toast on grill.

these are my favorite burgers.

Allan
seekfishing.com


----------



## BrandonH (Oct 15, 2006)

The best I've had are the ones I've mixed at home. 50% venison, 25% brisket, & 25% bacon ends. Grind all together, make 1/2# patties, season with salt and pepper, then grill to medium.


----------



## 9horns (Nov 10, 2010)

The reason i use a egg is it makes it all stick together better. That is the only reason i use it.


----------



## w_r_ranch (Jan 14, 2005)

Maybe it's just me, but a hamburger is ground beef/fat, nothing more (I'm not saying you can't add whatever seasoning/toppings you like)... What some of you guys are eating either meatloaf or sausage (not there is anything wrong with that), but lets be honest, it is not a hamburger... 

This is a hamburger:


----------



## stdreb27 (Aug 15, 2011)

Eggs are for meatloaf


----------



## sotexhookset (Jun 4, 2011)

Lol. Holy krap that looks good Ranch. I was just texting my wife (she's at a golf tourney in town watching my 7th grade niece) and askng her how long so I may or may not wait til later. She's bringing home Los Cucos takeout and it'll be a few hours still. My stomachs growling now and I'll never make it man. Lol. Time for a snack.


----------



## 9horns (Nov 10, 2010)

It's just you. The guy asked for Burger Recipes, we replied, end of story. If someone puts donuts in their burgers with strawberrys, so be it. It is still a recipe.


----------



## stdreb27 (Aug 15, 2011)

On a side note when I have boys I'm so making ramen burgers!


----------



## w_r_ranch (Jan 14, 2005)

Sorry, but that looks very much like maggots, just say'in...


----------



## Fishtexx (Jun 29, 2004)

Pass on the Ramen. I agree ranch...maggots.


----------



## stdreb27 (Aug 15, 2011)

That's kinda the point.


----------

